# Doxie boys



## badgerdogbren (Sep 5, 2006)

We have 3 Doxie boys who need homes. If anyone is looking for a Doxie we would love to talk to you. They are in VA. We are a rescue so you will be asked to complete a questionnaire to get to know you better. Come check out the doggies who need homes!!
Bren
www.harmonyhoundsrescue.com


----------

